# Cornwall and Devon owners meet



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi my name is Nick and I have taken the role of Cornwall and Devon meet,I am intrested in finding out who and where local members are and if they are intrested in a meet.So I can find a suitable and central meeting place.So for 2015 we can get regular tt owners meeting.

Many thanks
Nick


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

No longer a member but happy to meet up. I'm in Torquay.
Stewart


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Just stumbled across this, i have been looking for local meets as there doesn't seem to be much down in Devon, Im from Exeter so would be good to hear from you.

Jacob


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Can't post private messages but That would be great. Yeah I've noticed there doesn't seem that big of a following which is strange. I'd love to get to meet some of the other enthusiasts. I appreciate the effort if there's anything I can contribute let me know. Jacob


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

If there is a meet organised for Devon and Cornwall area I will be up for it!! Be good to meet some new people!!


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

I will be organising a meet sometime in the new year.i am trying to find a central place for Devon and Cornwall owners.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

bodmintt said:


> I will be organising a meet sometime in the new year.i am trying to find a central place for Devon and Cornwall owners.
> 
> Cheers
> Nick


Could always go up to the B&Q on tavistock road in Plymouth near Derriford, or Saltash services then travel and do a TTour out towards callington, back roads to Tavistock and back down into Plymouth. Just food for thought...


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

That sounds a good idea,I hope others would be up for it

Cheers
Nick


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Sounds like a plan. Other than being near nasty Plymouth haha. I'm keen for anything would be nice to put a name to some faces and some faces to their cars. There's some nice roads around Devon etc.

Jacob


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

JacobDuBois said:


> Sounds like a plan. Other than being near nasty Plymouth haha. I'm keen for anything would be nice to put a name to some faces and some faces to their cars. There's some nice roads around Devon etc.
> 
> Jacob


Yeah there is indeed and in Cornwall! ha! well if someone comes up with a date I think we should come up with a definite plan


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

2_TFSISAM said:


> JacobDuBois said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a plan. Other than being near nasty Plymouth haha. I'm keen for anything would be nice to put a name to some faces and some faces to their cars. There's some nice roads around Devon etc.
> ...


More than keen! Yeah I do a lot of work in and around the southwest but most of it takes me down those dodgy country lanes haha.


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Would be up for a south West meet, am based up in North Devon.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

If I said Sunday 4th January for a date what would people say?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

2_TFSISAM said:


> If I said Sunday 4th January for a date what would people say?


At the moment that date is fine by me


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

OK for me at the moment.
Stewart


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry nick I've kinda moved this along a bit without talking to you.... is the 4th good for you too?

Also if more are interested.... what sort of time would people be up for meeting?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Depends on the destination Sam


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

are people happy for Plymouth as it's middle of both county's. this is just for a first meet and greet and then after that we can do them anywhere over the 2 countys to accommodate everyone so no one is missing out...


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Sounds Good to me! :lol:


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

The 4th sounds good to me,I was thinking about the Plymouth are as its central,do you have any ideas of where abouts you want to go,I don't know Plymouth that well.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Need to get some more people involved aswell. Anyone posted on the TTOC about it?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I should be OK for the 4th - just need to make sure I'm not cornered for installing a friends central heating on that day!

Not sure what you have in mind for the outing. Drive? Stop off for lunch? Book somewhere for lunch or take pot luck?

For a start point in Plymouth I think that the car park on the Devon side of the Tamar Bridge makes a good meeting place - enough space, easy to find and get to and avoids a drive through Plymouth itself where getting split up by traffic, lights, roundabouts etc is inevitable.

As a basis for change, I did a very quick route: https://goo.gl/maps/UpYwy


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

I was thinking of that car park too for a meeting place,

Cheers
Nick


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

I have posted on the ttoc site also

Cheers
Nick


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bodmintt said:


> I was thinking of that car park too for a meeting place,
> 
> Cheers
> Nick


Hmm, I just caught part of the BBC local news in which they did a piece to camera with that car park as the background and it looked like some/most of it was taken up with construction type containers and equipment.

I'll try to do a drive-by for better information.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

brittan said:


> bodmintt said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of that car park too for a meeting place,
> ...


If we don't do it there, we could always meet at salt ash services so then it means no one pays on the bridge....


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone,saltash services is also a good place,large carpark to,I am happy with where people want to go.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick, any idea as to who is the devon regional rep? also I think its fair to meet at saltash services as no one has to pay extra on their journey e.g tamar bridge fee.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

After I posted about the bridge car park it did occur to me that those from Cornwall would end up paying at the bridge only to go straight back over it, if the route takes us into Cornwall first.

I left it at that as Nick may want to alter/add to/ignore part of or all of the route I posted. 
If the route does go into Cornwall first then clearly Saltash Services is the better option.

I just posted a couple of suggestions to provoke discussion and other ideas.

The TTOC has only ever had one Rep to cover Devon and Cornwall. When I was that Rep I think my "official" title was Devon Rep but I took it to mean both counties in the same way Nick is doing.


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Brittant, I am having trouble trying to open the link you have for the route,it is saying url invalid.

Thanks for your help
Nick


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The map link still works for me.

Long version of the link: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/Tamar ... !3e0?hl=en

The route was:
Saltash
Callington
Head towards Launceston on A388
Before crossing A30, take 'short cut' to rejoin A388 near Launceston Rugby ground
Lifton
Chillaton
Tavistock
Princetown
Yelverton

That's as far as it went and then allows people to go on to Plymouth and take opposite directions on the A38.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

well the route I was thinking of ws from saltash services up to callington, then Launceston then head to tavistock and then head to Plymouth direction and we could get pictures along the way if we park up...


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

2_TFSISAM said:


> well the route I was thinking of ws from saltash services up to callington, then Launceston then head to tavistock and then head to Plymouth direction and we could get pictures along the way if we park up...


Grab a bite to eat somewhere?


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies everyone,I am happy to go with either of the routes that have been suggested,and find somewhere to eat if everyone is happy to.should be a good day.

Many thanks 
Nick


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The 4th is good for us, looking forward to it.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I may come along to this, I quite like the route on google maps, as gives flexiblilty in people returning home, rather than finishing back in plymouth


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks spike it would be great if you could make it as well.i will post more info as soon as its sorted

Cheers
Nick


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

If people want to get something to eat we could always meet at 12 and the stop somewhere for food in Tavistock or go to tesco in calling ton to pick some stuff up....


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi,i have been looking at the route that Brittan has suggested,and it looks good,there are a few places we could go for a meal on this route also.How does everyone feel about this

Meet at 12.00pm Saltash services 04/01/2015
Go for a drive using Brittan's route,stopping somewhere for lunch,(not sure where yet)

any feed back would be much appreciated

many thanks
Nick


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

seems like a good idea, stopping for a bite to eat means we have a chat in the warm, rather than standing in the cold at the services


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm up for that! Brian, didn't we pay Ginsters a visit when we last did a similar route??
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes Stewart, but I didn't do any pre-event check on the Ginsters shop and IIRC they didn't have any pasties!

Given that vagaries of the weather an indoor eat/chat sounds like top choice. Pub or tea shop/cafe in Tavistock or Princetown? 
On a Sunday parking is probably at a premium in Tavistock although there's a big car park next to the river off Plymouth Road.
Busy time means booking my be advisable but that would need firm numbers.

There's another pasty shop just outside Hatt and there's this place http://www.thecardinals-hatt.co.uk/#!fo ... rink/c1jo3 but that may be a bit 'more' than we need.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

bugger, just noticed this is the Sunday, thought was a Saturday. sorry I'm busy on the 4th  would've been a good day out


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

This place in Lanson is nice and open 10-2 on Sundays.

http://www.jerichos-brasserie.co.uk


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

All sounds good to me so far. It'll be me and the missus coming along.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

12.00 PM Saltash Services sounds good to me.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah I like the sounds of all of this!! Hopefully the weather will be nice


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi all,I hope you all had a good Christmas,where would people like to eat on next weeks meeting. I have looked and there is the plume of feathers inn at the end of the road run or any of places suggested in the previous posts.There are also a couple pubs also along the route.Or any other suggestions.

Many thanks
Nick


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

bodmintt said:


> Hi all,I hope you all had a good Christmas,where would people like to eat on next weeks meeting. I have looked and there is the plume of feathers inn at the end of the road run or any of places suggested in the previous posts.There are also a couple pubs also along the route.Or any other suggestions.
> 
> Many thanks
> Nick


After all that has been consumed recently, Pub Grub sounds fine, the diet will have to start on the 5th now.(maybe)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Any of them is good for me so just pick one Nick. 

Whichever you choose I'd suggest you check with them and maybe book a table. Holiday time Sunday could be busy.


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,Nick asked me to let you all know that he will be unable to attend sundays meeting as he has been to hospital today and is unable to drive until further notice.He is very sorry and was looking forward to it.He will post again as soon as he is able.

Many thanks
Stacey (Nicks daughter)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know Stacey. I hope that whatever the problem is gets sorted out quickly and please pass on our good wishes.

In the meantime I hope that the meet will still go ahead.

Going back through the thread I see the following attendees:
OeTT - 1
JacobDu Bois - 2
2_TFSISAM -2
Spliffy - ??
j8keith - 2
brittan -1

1. Could everyone please confirm their attendance and the number of people.

3. We'll use the route I published earlier (unless there are any strong objections).

3. Could everyone express a preference for where to stop for some eats/coffee etc. To make it simple lets go for either Jericho's in Launceston part way through the route or the Plume in Princetown towards or at the end of the route.
Prompt replies would be appreciated.

Links:
http://www.theplumeoffeathersdartmoor.co.uk/index.html

http://www.jerichos-brasserie.co.uk/index.html


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Me and the missus are coming so put us down for 2 people and We like the look of the pub the plume. Cheers


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Brian
Just me and happy to eat at the end in Princeton.
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Brian, it will be two of us, never known Penny to pass up food.  It will be a case of available space on Sunday to take us all, so we have no preference.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hope you recover soon Nick.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Update:

In order to make sure that we get in somewhere I've booked a table for 8 people at 1430 at the Plume of Feathers in Princetown. I hope that's OK for everyone. I'll have to finalise the number of people next Friday.

They have a carvery on, plus the menu in the link.

Google says that the route take 1.5 hours. We'll aim to leave Saltash services by 1230 and that leaves us half an hour or so to stop for pics on the way. One intended stop will be the car park at the top of Pork Hill on the B3357 between Tavistock and Princetown.

Everyone should take a copy or notes of the route, put it in your sat nav or prepare to blame your navigator! 

*Updated route here:*
Long version of the link: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/50.41 ... !3e0?hl=en

Saltash Services (Start)
Callington
Head towards Launceston on A388
Before crossing A30, take 'short cut' to rejoin A388 near Launceston Rugby ground
Lifton
Chillaton
Tavistock
Princetown (Food) 
Yelverton


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

How many have radios ?


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

I have 2 radios, but I currently have an eye infection so I may have to let you guys know sooner the time whether I can make it!! but the plans sound awesome!! I will be truly gutted if I can't make it, especially as I have just spent several hours washing polishing waxing and sealing the car for the new year!!!!

oh and happy new year to everyone too!!!!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

That's a unfortunate. Would be a shame to deny us a shiny car.

You could drive with one eye on the road. :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've written some notes on the route. Please copy them and print them off.

We are bound to get split up in traffic so rather than continually trying to re-group I've designated two re-group points (a lay-by and the car park below Cox Tor). People can then travel at their own speed in between the re-group points.

Start - Saltash Services

1. At the services exit take the 1st exit off the roundabout. Signed for Callington

2. At the entry to Callington, at the roundabout go straight on (2nd exit)

3. At the traffic lights go straight on. Signed for Launceston

4. Stay on the A388 towards Launceston until you see a sign saying Launceston 2 miles.

5. Approx 1 mile past that sign turn sharp R (right) signed Stourscombe.

6. After 50m turn L (left)

7. After 50m follow road 90 R and after a further 50m follow road 90 L.

8. Continue on this road across bridge over A30 to T junction. Give way, turn R onto A388. There is a lay-by a short distance along this road where we can re-group.

9. Follow A388 over the Tamar river, under the A30, through Lifton and into Tinhay. After the car sales place on the left note the bridge and then a GULF petrol sign on the left. Go slow, the next turn R is 100m ahead. Small signs for Ind Estate, Chillaton and narrow bridge.

10. Follow this road for a couple of miles and note long RH corner with chevrons. 150m further on turn L. Signed for Chillaton.

11. Follow this road into Chillaton and at the T junction opposite a pub. Give way and turn R. Signed for Tavistock.

12. Follow this road uphill (narrow and with a v sharp & long corner) and after the long straight section reach Y junction. Give way, turn R. Signed for Tavistock.

13. The final part of the road into Tavistock is steep down hill, under the railway viaduct to a mini roundabout. Straight across (2nd exit). Beware pedestrians!!

14.50m, mini roundabout, straight on (1st exit). Ignore the car park entry on L.

15. 75m, mid size roundabout, turn L (1st exit). Signed Okehampton.

16. 400m, mini roundabout, turn R (2nd exit). Signed Okehampton.

17. 75m, turn R. Signed Princetown.

18. Follow this road. At the long uphill stretch where open Moor becomes visible there is a cattle grid, 200m after that turn R into large car park (below Cox Tor) and get your cameras out.

19. Turn R out of car park and follow this road through Merrivale (pub on L) until you see a pair of matching single storey houses on opposite sides of the road. 150m further on turn R. Signed Princetown.

20. Follow this road past Dartmoor Prison into Princetown and at the mini roundabout go straight on (2nd exit) into the Plume of Feather car park.

21. Eat something!


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

brittan said:


> That's a unfortunate. Would be a shame to deny us a shiny car.
> 
> You could drive with one eye on the road. :roll:


That is true it would be a shame!! They are better today so with a bit of luck I'll be there!!! The route sounds amazing, I did this route the other day with my dad and we may of had a play cause he's brought his Porsche out to play too! Really looking forward to this Sunday


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

2_TFSISAM said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > That's a unfortunate. Would be a shame to deny us a shiny car.
> ...


Hope you're feeling up to it Sam it looks like it should be a decent day. Hopefully we can get some good pictures and hope the weather is nice

Jacob


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

2_TFSISAM said:


> They are better today so with a bit of luck I'll be there!!!


Sounds good. Will you be 1 or 2 for the meal?



j8keith said:


> How many have radios ?


If everyone brings what they have I'm sure we'll have enough to go round. I have 2 spares.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Screw it my eyes are slightly red but apart from that, they are fine!! I'll be there with +1 as my mate heard food was involved haha!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Excellent!

That fills the 8 place table I booked. 

The weather forecast for the Princetown area is fog/mist all day - so watch out for pairs of small green lights about 4 feet above the road. They are the eyes of sturdy, black Moor cattle standing in the road and staring at your headlights!!


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Think it's time to clean the car before tomorrow!


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

JacobDuBois said:


> Think it's time to clean the car before tomorrow!


I'm glad I did mine all over the other day, all I gotta do is rinse on the way down to the services  proper planning prevents p*** poor performance (in this case cleanliness)  haha looking forward to tomorrow!!


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

2_TFSISAM said:


> JacobDuBois said:
> 
> 
> > Think it's time to clean the car before tomorrow!
> ...


I already did my winter protection so was just a case of a quick wash


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice mate!! Keep it easy


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice to see a mix of old friends and new faces. Good run despite the Horse lorries and nice food at the pub.
See you on the next one, hopefully we can sort something before evenTT15!
Stewart


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for organizing this. Had a great day meeting new faces and blasting the car a couple of times. Cheers one again. Would definitely be keen for another meet in the nearby future.

Jacob


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great to meet new faces, weather wasn't bad, car stayed reasonably clean, a good interesting route, and the Pub food enjoyable, thanks for picking up this at short notice Brian. Looking forward to the next run out.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Same comments really: good to meet new faces and the old(er) ones 

Hopefully this will lead on to more local meets and, as discussed, a convoy to EvenTT15.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Same as above had a great time! Best part was the food!! Ha ha! Nice to put names to faces


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

If anyone has Facebook feel free to add me Jacob DuBois-Jones I added a few pictures


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

any chance of someone putting pictures in this thread??
Stewart


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Here's some of the group ones. Sorry should have thought to upload earlier


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Some great shots Jacob, thanks for posting them up.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Got the missus to thank for them! I was to busy trying to keep up with Brian haha!


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice pictures mate!! Was a good day!!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Jacob, we all had our hands full keeping up with the RS  lovely sound every time Brian hit the loud pedal!
Stewart


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,i am so sorry that i could not make the meet but i have burst a blood vessel in my retina when i sneezed over christmas.So i cant see too much in one eye and the moment but it looks like it is on the mend.I am glad to see you all had
a good time and thanks jacob for posting some pictures.

all the best
Nick


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good pictures Jacob. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I was driving with a brick under the go pedal . . . :roll: . . . . . it's the five cylinder sound - My name is brittan and I'm addicted to it. :lol:

Hi Nick,
Blimey, that must have been some sneeze!! We had to carry on and make the best of it without you :wink: and the weather was reasonably kind to us too. 
A burst blood vessel in the retina doesn't sound very nice but I'm glad to hear it's on the mend. I hope it isn't too long before you'll be leading us on the next meet.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Glad to read that you are on the mend Nick, hope that it clears up quickly.


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,good news my eye is finally better so I am back on the road.i will wait until the weather gets better before organising something.

Many thanks
Nick


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good news indeed Nick, glad it's all sorted now.

Don't leave it too long; even bad weather is OK for a good meet.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great news, glad that all is sorted for you.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

bodmintt said:


> Hi everyone,good news my eye is finally better so I am back on the road.i will wait until the weather gets better before organising something.
> 
> Many thanks
> Nick


Glad to see you're recovering well mate. Hope to see you and the rest of the group sometime soon.

Jacob


----------



## matzo (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi I'm based in Newton Abbot, would be interested in joining the next meet. Matt


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome Matt. 
What have you got?
Stewart


----------



## matzo (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi, got a 2001 225, remap, in silver. Inherited from father in law who doted on her. After a few updates, maf etc she seems to drive very nicely.


----------

